# Any home made Protein shakes?



## NX5.0 (Jan 17, 2006)

I want to gain some lean muscle mass. I was going to start taking supplements but with that money I'd rather just put it towards good food. I think weight training,alot of good food and rest is all I will need to grow muscle and get stronger. I was wondering if anyone knows of any home made protein/high calorie shakes I can make to drink after I workout and before bed. 
Thanks


----------



## FenderBender (Jan 18, 2006)

Be careful of wanting "High calorie" anything, you want to fuel your body to grow not overwelm its ability to use what you drink and stoe as fat.

There are tons of guidlines  posted on the sight.....and with out knowing your body comp I won't give specifics but.....

There are tons of great quaility protein powders on the market, that you can mix with oats, water, skimmilk, nuts or flaxoil, to come up with a combination that will work for you.

Determine how much carb/protein/fat to be eatting a day, split it into 6 meals and go alittle heavier on the carbs on your next 2 post work out meals (I like a 2 carb to 1 protein ratio, post work out.)

Just downing a 1500 calorie super shake will probably make you fat, may as well enjoy it and gett a BQ blizzard


----------



## NX5.0 (Jan 18, 2006)

I was thinking of getting a protein powder and mixing it with milk,peanutbutter,oats,bannana and some kind of oil like olive or flaxseed.
Any other ideas?

I was planning on drinking something like this in small portions at a time like maybe 1 after I workout, 1 with dinner and one before bed. So instead of having one big shake I can make 3 smaller ones.

I don't want to get fat but do want to put on some weigh by increasing muscle mass.


----------



## FenderBender (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds like a good shake.....  I drink one postworkout (1 cup oats, 3 scoops protien blend has about 30 carbs, 1 cup skimmilk, 1 tsp peantuts) ~ 700 cal but I weight 265.  The rest of my meals are also about 650 cal but thats usually the only shake.

I find I stay leaner if I eat real food everybodys different.


----------



## leg_press (Jan 19, 2006)

I used to have a handful of peanuts, some pb, half a small container of cottage cheese n a pint of milk all blended together when I cudnt afford whey protein, which tasted ok most of the time.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 19, 2006)

leg_press said:
			
		

> I used to have a handful of peanuts, some pb, half a small container of cottage cheese n a pint of milk all blended together when I cudnt afford whey protein, which tasted ok most of the time.



That would be great before bed.
But Never use it post workout...


----------

